
68 things the CLR does before executing a single line of your code - matthewwarren
http://mattwarren.org/2017/02/07/The-68-things-the-CLR-does-before-executing-a-single-line-of-your-code/
======
mysterypie
The article could benefit by having a single sentence explaining what CLR is:

"The Common Language Runtime (CLR), the virtual machine component of
Microsoft's .NET framework, manages the execution of .NET programs [that runs
primarily on Microsoft Windows].

\--
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Language_Runtime](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Language_Runtime)

~~~
matthewwarren
good point, I'll update the post (although I think that _most_ people who read
my blog are .NET devs)

------
coconut_crab
Matt Warren's blog is great to learn about the internal mechanism of .Net. I
wonder if there is any similar blog for JVM world, so far I have only know
Mechanical Sympathy[1] but it doesn't seem as comprehensive.

[1] [https://mechanical-sympathy.blogspot.com/](https://mechanical-
sympathy.blogspot.com/)

~~~
lanna
not a blog, but it might be just what you are looking for:

[https://www.amazon.com/Inside-Java-2-Virtual-
Machine/dp/0074...](https://www.amazon.com/Inside-Java-2-Virtual-
Machine/dp/0074639757/)

[https://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Machine-Masters-
Venners-1997-...](https://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Machine-Masters-
Venners-1997-09-01/dp/B01K3PBA3W/)

~~~
matthewwarren
Cool, thanks for the links, they look like interesting books (even for a .NET
dev)

------
relics443
The title could be read to mean that 68 things are done before every line of
code is executed. Got me to read it.

~~~
matthewwarren
yeah you're right, I guess you can read it like that, I never noticed that
before

(I was just so please that I managed to get a 'BuzzFeed' style headline into
one of my blog posts!!)

------
dickvdbrink
Nice read, makes it a lot easier to understand how it works and a must read
for people who want to contribute to CoreClr!

~~~
matthewwarren
Thanks, yeah that's the aim of writing posts like this (plus I find it fun to
figure it all out!)

------
thewavelength
Is there a way to embed multiple, independent DLLs into one host application
with the possibility to reload/unload DLLs in .NET Core? I didn't find a way
yet because .NET Core does not seem to support the AppDomain concept.

